# Electric Polaris Ranger



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

does anybody have or ridden in one of the Polaris Ranger Electric models?
i have multiple rangers ranging from the 400 to the 800 crew at the ranch in Rocksprings and absoluteley love them. just got a new ranch around Bastrop and thinking about getting the electric model. thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*sorry*

Sorry your not getting and responses on here, I have never messed with the electrics so I can't help. You may want to try on the hunting forum somebody over there is bound to run em.


----------



## KGROBA (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes we have had one for about 2 years and its in the shop as we speak getting new batteries for $2475. You can buy a lot of gas for that, and I believe it only has about 99 hours on it. It's cool to drive and you can sneak up on game, and we use it on a 300 acre ranch and it will go approx. 25 miles per charge when batteries are good. We maybe interest in selling after we put in the new batteries in if you are interested, other than batteries it's in great shape. Hope this helped!


----------

